# PCGH.de: PCGH meets Music: MP3 für Schrauber (Update Oktober: neues MP3-Futter)



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: PCGH meets Music: MP3 für Schrauber (Update Oktober: neues MP3-Futter)*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## Bonkic (15. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: PCGH meets Music: MP3 für Schrauber (Update Oktober: neues MP3-Futter)*

andere würden (oder müssten?) es werbung nennen, ihr nennt es "Hörtipps aus der PCGH-Redaktion".


----------



## B00 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH meets Music: MP3 für Schrauber (Update Oktober: neues MP3-Futter)*



Bonkic schrieb:


> andere würden (oder müssten?) es Werbung nennen, ihr nennt es "Hörtipps aus der PCGH-Redaktion".



Und ich frag mich wo da geschraubt wird


----------



## niLe (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH meets Music: MP3 für Schrauber (Update Oktober: neues MP3-Futter)*

Ich auch. Die Unterseite hat so rein gar keinen Bezug zu PCGHX/"PC-Schrauben" oder ähnlichem, sondern ist eine reine Werbeseite für irgendwelche beliebigen Alben. 

:nope:


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH meets Music: MP3 für Schrauber (Update Oktober: neues MP3-Futter)*

Beliebig sind die Alben bestimmt nicht - sondern von der Redaktion persönlich ausgewählt.

Welche würdet ihr denn rein haben wollen?


----------



## Cola_Colin (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH meets Music: MP3 für Schrauber (Update Oktober: neues MP3-Futter)*

Gamma Ray - No World Order 
oder 
Dragonforce - Sonic Firestorm.

Powermetal auf jedenfall


----------



## DerZwerg (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH meets Music: MP3 für Schrauber (Update Oktober: neues MP3-Futter)*

nehmt die mal in eure Liste auf
Arch Enemy - Doomsday MachineNemesis der Beste Song vom Album
Vader - XXVSilent Empire einfach Hammer der Song


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH meets Music: MP3 für Schrauber (Update Oktober: neues MP3-Futter)*

In Flames - A sense of purpouse
Metallica - Death magnetic


----------



## Blizzard (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH meets Music: MP3 für Schrauber (Update Oktober: neues MP3-Futter)*

The Hives- The Black an White Album
Ich hasse Metal und schraube trotzdem, seltsam, nicht?


----------



## y33H@ (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH meets Music: MP3 für Schrauber (Update Oktober: neues MP3-Futter)*

Wieso das denn? Metall [*g*] und Schrauben passt doch 

cYa


----------



## Leopardgecko (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH meets Music: MP3 für Schrauber (Update Oktober: neues MP3-Futter)*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Welche würdet ihr denn rein haben wollen?



Da würde ich doch mal *Kamakiriad* von *Donald Fagan* vorschlagen.
Da geht das "schrauben" ganz leicht von der Hand. Einfach nur cool.


----------

